# A small step out of my comfort zone....



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

After 15 months of turning duck calls, I decided I needed to make something for the wonderful women in my life. To bad it turned out to be a bad idea. It would be so much easier if they could just learn to appreciate a good old hail call on a loud and raspy duck call ! It's much easier to take wood off the outside, than the inside ! I left the lids on cause it's too embarrasing to show you the little bitty hollow spot under them. I made two more, but I have given up trying to get a decent finish on them. Slip, you made it look so easy on your Ike creation ! Sorry for the poor pics, but it hides the blemishes better to leave it a bit out of focus.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

They look alright to me.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Either the camera is doing a great job of removing the bad spots or you are just to picky because they looks great to me. I like them. Both of them look great. What kind of wood are those?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I really like the bottom one.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....they look great to me. What type of wood and where did you find the inserts? jim


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Look GOOD ! What finish did you use ? What places did you leave on the inside ? Are use using a small round nose scrapper in there ? It takse practice and more practice, but they get easier all the time--don't give up when yu have the outside looking so good.
LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have turned most of my vessels that I have by hand with scrapers such as lady linda suggested using round nosed scrapers and take lots of stops to measure with calipers. The shallow ones are good to start learning on and just take your time and measure, measure and measure more to keep from cutting thru. When you get deeper vessels, the tools want to start chattering and can be tooth rattling. That is where the Jamieson tool is invaluable. Keep tool rest very close to vessel to give more support and go after it. The outside looks great and just go slow and you can cut out the insides with patience. Most of my vessels are close to 1/8" to 3/32" thick. I have used a light on outside and looking in can see some indication of how thick by viewing the light shining through the wood. That is mostly using wet wood however and not sure if dry wood works as well with the light thing. You can do it, keep trying as the pieces look great. Getting the shape on the outside is the hardest part to me to get right and you got that down. Again, good job.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement, I kept the labels from the wood, but don't recall the type off hand. I'll find them tonight when I get home. Both were South American wood blanks from Woodcraft. I used a multipurpose scraper from Sorby, but never did feel like I had it figured out. Lots of chatter and digging. I got the lids from http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Projects___Flower_Display___Pewter_Potpourri_Lid___pewter_potpourri?Args= there are about 9 different styles; I just ordered one of each type. Caution, they are not identical in diameter. The lip will need to be custom made for each one. The finish is lacquer, but I never did get anything even close to the kind of finish I was hoping for. I ended up polishing and buffing the last coat to get it half decent. I may not give up on the bowel type turning , but I sure do have a lot to learn ! I really like the boxes posted here recently.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks awfull good to me, ET... Keep at it...you'll be nipping at GBs heels soon...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Look mighty good to me - can't see anything wrong with them.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

ET you are just way too hard on yourself. We stand in awe of your beautiful duck calls. You'll have this down in no time.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I like them. They look nice.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

looks like you're ready for "his & her" combo packages.....duck call + little box.... good for grandma & grandpa, mom & dad..... just beautiful.

ladyfish


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Potpourri Pot is the uptown name for it,,,,,

Great job,don't worry about the inside, once you fill it with the herb mixture you can't see it anyway.

I learned the hard way about the opening size,when I turned it to size and then sanded it for finish then the cover fell thru,LOL,so this is one of those turn to close and sand to size.

dick


----------

